# Visa



## hansondj (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi, hoping someone can help me out. Me and my partner came over from the UK last week as he was offered a job. His employers are in the process of getting a permanant work visa and have suggested that we get a life time partner agreement so that they can also sponsor me for living here.
We are a same sex couple who have been together for 9 years. 
My partners employers have said that we would need to apply for this via the UK. 
Would this mean that we would need to get a civil partnership in the UK or simply apply via the SA embassy in the UK.
I was looking at other similar posts regarding life time agreements and noticed that the law has not yet changed and it was still possible to apply whilst being here in SA? Is this correct?
Hoping someone can help.
P.s I am here on a 3 month tourist visa.


----------

